# Nutrients??



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 7, 2014)

I have fox farm big bloom its got worm and bat guano but I need help on how to feed it to them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 7, 2014)

Big Bloom is a "flower enchancer"--Are you in bloom?  What else are you feeding them.  I have to say that I was personally terribly underwhelmed with this product.  It didn't seem that it did anything special for my plants.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 7, 2014)

I've had people tell me that it works so ill try it and it just started showing sex yesterday but I was told to start using it when I saw sex


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 7, 2014)

Dyna Gro Bloom!!! cheap and easy ill vouch for it all day look at my plants i only use FF as a lil extra boast


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 7, 2014)

oh my bad i im using the big bud right now testing it i use 2-3 tablespoons


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 7, 2014)

ROTFLMAO I know that no one wants to hear this BUT........... I have used Fox Farms (Grow Big veg and Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom and Cha Ching flower) for my last 2 grows and my buds are exactly the same weight and size and quality as when I used Miracle Grow for 30+ years. LMAO

OMG !!!!!!!! Please don't ban me.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 7, 2014)

So are you saying that FF big bloom is good or bad?


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 7, 2014)

lol i doubt it hacker im sorry but u are crazy


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 7, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> lol i doubt it hacker im sorry but u are crazy



Well... yeah. So, I'm crazy. What's that got to do with anything? LOL

Trust me, I do a pretty accurate weigh and storage on every crop. It's been the same down to an ounce or so for many decades. Last 2 grows didn't show any increase. 

I know that no one wants to hear it but..... the truth is the truth. At least in my experience. I'm sure that others have their own experiences that they swear by. Mine have been exactly as stated.

1 pound from a 4x4 space with a 400w light and 16-2 gal buckets (half full).  MG nutes. 8.5Ph water. LMAO One pound, almost to the gram, every crop.

I am sure all this "made for pot" fertilizer is a great enhancement to the new hybrids. Just didn't seem to make any difference on the single strain Sativa that I grew.

I am entering an entirely new level of growing pot and I am learn learn learning as fast and as open-mindedly as possible. I am already learning that the single strain that I was growing is a totally different plant than the OG Kush that I am growing now.

Like the difference between a French Poodle and a wild wolf or coyote. As a dog trainer, I think I understand that each of those 2 would be trained quite differently. LOL

So, in a way, I should disclaimer my posts as "probably does not pertain to the strain you are growing" and "your mileage may vary". LOL


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 7, 2014)

You are fried asf


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 7, 2014)

haha lol ok weight wise but what about taste and quality?? i have never grown with Mg but it would work and grow..... i dont even use FF in veg just flowering and only as a lil boast really ive been usin dyna gro grow and bloom since around 2007-2008 never had a problem with it and its pretty cheap at around 50$ a gal


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 7, 2014)

Hackerman   how much do you think your gonna pull from a 400w?   and 400w in a 4x4 is underlit so your def not maxing out your space....

jonny  your def gonna need more then just big bloom...  I run FF nutes and use grow big and the 3 powders open sesame, beastie bloom, chaching along with calmag...  that big bloom is not bad (and can be used with the full FoxFarm line) but it is fairly weak so you will need other nutes...


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 7, 2014)

Alright I'm not buying anything in just using what was given to me I live in a neighborhood i cant have the stinkiest pot


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 7, 2014)

lol its going to stink regardless i have never used any ff by them selves so i couldnt tell u if ur gonna get buy or not all i can tell u is ive been using it at 2-3 tablespoons per gal as a added boast i always use my dyna grow and just mix the ff in 1X a week i use the dyna gro everytime i water its my main bloom nutrient ff big bloom is weak npk wise


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah ik its going to stink it freakin REIKS in there right now


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 7, 2014)

But idk ill just try big bloom


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 7, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Hackerman   how much do you think your gonna pull from a 400w?



Like I said, I get about 1 pound every harvest. The quality is consistently very good to excellent.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 8, 2014)

jonnylorenzo said:


> Alright I'm not buying anything in just using what was given to me I live in a neighborhood i cant have the stinkiest pot



Why did you post a thread and ask for an answer if your just gonna ignore it....?   Good Luck growing a plant properly without what you need...  if your not gonna spend money on this hobby you will not be rewarded with the DANK....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 8, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Like I said, I get about 1 pound every harvest. The quality is consistently very good to excellent.



 yes I understand that you get around a lb bc you have said that several times....   Your growing with a 400w and you cant get any better yield its bc your underlit for your 4x4 space...   throw a 600w in there next run and I guarantee your final yield goes up...  :48:


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm not ignoring anyone they all have been helping me out and im trying to remember most of it and im not going out and spending hella money when this season is already almost over the plant is gonna grow no matter what the plant isn't even for me in the end im trying to make CBD oil I dont want the dankest like I said so maybe next season ill spend the money and grow a dank batch


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 8, 2014)

And why spend money on two plants its not worth the yield


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 8, 2014)

jonnylorenzo said:


> im trying to make CBD oil I dont want the dankest like I said so maybe next season ill spend the money and grow a dank batch



You don't know what nutes you need but your gonna try and make CBD oil....?  OMG that's funny right there...    you gotta learn to crawl before you run...   Good Luck bro your gonna need it...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 8, 2014)

jonnylorenzo said:


> But idk ill just try big bloom


 
 What we are trying to tell you is that Big Bloom is not going to cut it.  It is a bloom enhancer and not meant to be a stand alone product.  And it is a weak nutrient and the actual benefits are questionable even when just used as a bloom enhancer.  If you try to just use Big Bloom, your grow is most likely going to fail.  Growing cannabis is not like growing tomatoes--you cannot just "use what you have".  Cannabis has very specific nutrients wants and needs that have to be met or the plant will not thrive.  This is where you should be doing some studying at this point in your grow.  Do some research to find out the major nutrients--N-P-K and the micro nutrients that cannabis needs to survive and thrive and the different needs during the different phases of its life.  Your plant will not grow without proper nutrients.

 Second, the nutes you use have nothing at all to do with smell.  If the plant smells, you are going to have to do something to deal with it, like a good exhaust fan and a carbon filter.  People get busted just for reasons like that.

 Third, I second the "you have to learn to crawl before you walk" statement.  All we are trying to do here is help you.  Counting your chickens before they are hatched is always a mistake.  I'm not sure if high in CBDs and "dank" are congruent as CBDs do not get you high--they just relieve pain.  Are you growing a strain high in CBDs?  If so, what is it?


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 8, 2014)

I am growing a sativa strain that is maybe called exclusive and yeah I understand that you all are trying to help me out so much and I appreciate that so much but its just a first time thing in not going to spend money on something that I'm doing for the first time ...did you? Say I spend $200 and then I mess up and kill it then I'm out $200 so let me see if I can even grow a good plant then maybe next year ill spend money and grow dank


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2014)

I started with a 400 MH and Hps. These kind folks quickly told me i was underlit so added a 600 W. So yes it takes money to grow good dank, but not as much as buying good dank. It is an investment that pays for itself down the road.  You get what you put in to it.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 8, 2014)

I've tasted my mataro cut when I grow it and when my buddy grew it using MG.

There is a quality difference, whether you admit it or not. His MG plants had nowhere near the trich coverage, bouquet or taste preservation that my mataro's did grown with the FF lineup. Didn't even taste like the same plant...lol...


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay thanks!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> I've tasted my mataro cut when I grow it and when my buddy grew it using MG.
> 
> There is a quality difference, whether you admit it or not. His MG plants had nowhere near the trich coverage, bouquet or taste preservation that my mataro's did grown with the FF lineup. Didn't even taste like the same plant...lol...



That is amazing.  trich coverage, bouquet and taste is huge.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds like you are growing outside?

If just using big bloom...1/4 cup per gallon of water.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you pcduck the answer I needed!


----------

